# wut other skill toy/sport do u guyz do?



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2008)

i like yo yos, games like http://www.rsclegacy.com, speed dating (lol) and candy crush


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 14, 2008)

Mai skillz be da spellingz. eyez canz write more bettar than u.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Mai skillz be da spellingz. eyez canz write more bettar than u.




lol i mispelled 'what' on purpose

just to be cute lol


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 14, 2008)

i mainly play basketball, and tennis occasionally
hmm... i have no skillz in anything else besides cubing lol


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2008)

I do Stepmania/FFR, origami, maths!, tetris sprint (sub-1 on hi-games ), minesweeper (expert in ~100?), typing (100+ wpm). And other stuff. I dunno.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 14, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I do Stepmania/FFR, origami, maths!, tetris sprint (sub-1 on hi-games ), minesweeper (expert in ~100?), typing (100+ wpm). And other stuff. I dunno.



woah, 100+ wpm while typing. thats insane!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2008)

stepmania!!!!

check out my youtube channel


----------



## Erik (Dec 14, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> lol i mispelled 'what' on purpose
> just to be cute lol



Are you sure the only thing you spelled wrong is 'what'? (..)

Anyway, I suck at yo-yo, orgigami and I'm only medium to decent on stepmania... Math is my worst schoolsubject and I am terribly slow at minesweeper... I'm only an average club player on chess and my juggling skills are mediocre.. at least I can do a handstand  and I'm quite fast at swimming for a non competitive swimming with regular training. I'm about 2/3 accuracy on singles on darts so I suck at that... my powerball scores are ok. 118xx with right and 108xx with left. My guitar skills are not that great either so I guess the only thing I'm decent at is cubing  (and speedreading a bit, 500/600 wmp which is low for a speedreader but well above the average student (200/400))

Edit: Oh and I guess my speedstacking is not that bad really, I can do 12 avg with a bit of practise


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, you picked only what you did and shoved everything else in the 'other' category.


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been yoyoing for 4 years, pen spinning(badly) for 3 or so, was into Magic and XCM(HARD!!) for a while.

Then theres Minesweeper, Street Fighter 3, Quake 3, Metal Slug speed runs.

I would like to get into glowsticking and Poi.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 14, 2008)

Juggling, football, badminton, swimming, running, maths and gaming are some of my hobbies outside of cubing.


----------



## F.P. (Dec 14, 2008)

Got no skills at all.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 14, 2008)

Bowling (180 avg), Table Tennis, Super Mario Kart - SNES (*g*), Table Soccer


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a scholarship for soccer at my school. I just came back from a tour in Singapore  I'm an athletic person, so i like a lot of sports.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 14, 2008)

stacking, and magic, but that's not a toy/sport


----------



## Kolraz (Dec 14, 2008)

Parkour/Free running, Guitar Hero, Drums.


----------



## Escher (Dec 14, 2008)

lots of guitar  ...messing around with computers, bit of piano, juggling badly, tetris (for facebook tetris users - blockstar 864k, sprint 1:15, Ultra 18k, marathon 474k - rubbish at that one), bit of football, bit of chess, reading (mostly philosophy, & lots of terry pratchett). 
not that much really, since cubing took over my life


----------



## riffz (Dec 14, 2008)

Guitar, trumpet, guitar hero, skiing, snowboarding, waterskiing, wakeboarding, kneeboarding, programming


----------



## (X) (Dec 14, 2008)

My life is cubing, lol i had no life until 4 months ago


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 14, 2008)

F.P. said:


> Got no skills at all.



Awesome memory is not a skill?

My skills/hobbies:
Painting, drawing, Origami, Bridge design, Math contests, speedcubing (OH)

Things that I enjoy, but I suck at them:
Blindfold Cubing, Big cube solving, Learning to be ambidextrous, speed typing (~50 wpm), parkour, ping pong, Learning to do surgeries, running...
(Lots of these things I almost never do, but I'd like to have more time to get better.)


----------



## toast (Dec 14, 2008)

Badminton, Tetris, drawing, reading.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 14, 2008)

I do a lot of throwing of needles and cards. The needles are 11.5", very blunt, and I can throw them into a piece of firewood fairly consistently. And I am currently in a Tetris Marathon battle with Pokey. My high score is 680k. It would be higher, but they only let you play for 15 levels.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 14, 2008)

Tetris, track (running), drinking water as fast as possible, uhhh....I can't think of any others right now :\

Edit: Oh oh! I looovveee fighting games! Just like Street Fighter and King of Fighters and Tekken!


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone got sub one for minesweeper expert?

sub one minute of course.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 14, 2008)

I play keyboard.


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2008)

"skill games". Could you please give me an example of a "game" that does not require "skill"? Technically even sitting down requires skills. Therefore that's what I voted for. Your list sucks by the way.
Anyway, other hobbies of mine include: Ice skating; reading; Age of Empires/Mythology; Tekken; and flaming morons.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> "skill games". Could you please give me an example of a "game" that does not require "skill"? Technically even sitting down requires skills.



For me, "skill game" is not defined as "a game that requires skill" because that is a stupid definition. Someone with literally no skill at all would not be able to reach the keyboard. I define "skill game" as "a game where the only things affecting how well you do are skill and luck". So for example games that anyone can beat with enough time input (like most RPGs) are not skill games to me.


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 14, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> anyone got sub one for minesweeper expert?
> 
> sub one minute of course.



I got 57seconds once, but it was kind of an easy board. Had to guess a few times and got lucky.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm like running, high jumping in track, I play guitar (both electric and guitar hero ), playing football with friends, and saying weird things like "Yo and stuff"


----------



## Boz (Dec 14, 2008)

not quite sub one, 66 sec exp, 16 sec int, 2 beg. other skills are chess and skateboarding


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > "skill games". Could you please give me an example of a "game" that does not require "skill"? Technically even sitting down requires skills.
> ...



I just figured out what you were getting at while on the toilet.

What I meant was: imagine a game where the rule was "sit down". If you were to sit down you would be playing a skill game, even by your definition, right?

EDIT: Also, I deleted my other post, as it was written based on a misunderstanding ^^


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2008)

Erik said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > lol i mispelled 'what' on purpose
> ...



die/dice: singular
dices: plural

well, i guess my mistake was grammer, not spelling





> Wow, you picked only what you did and shoved everything else in the 'other' category.



oops~

i never thought about that





Dene said:


> "skill games". Could you please give me an example of a "game" that does not require "skill"? Technically even sitting down requires skills. Therefore that's what I voted for. Your list sucks by the way.
> Anyway, other hobbies of mine include: Ice skating; reading; Age of Empires/Mythology; Tekken; and flaming morons.



sorry 'bout the list...


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> die/dice: singular
> dices: plural
> 
> well, i guess my mistake was grammer, not spelling



What?
Die = one
Dice = more than one.
Dices = not a word
Or at least wiktionary says (under "dice"):
Usage notes

The singular usage is considered incorrect by many authorities. However, it should be noted that some authoritative sources state that “In modern standard English, the singular die (rather than dice) is uncommon. Dice is used for both the singular and the plural.”

This use of dices is due to poor education, and is not technically meant to be a word.

Also: you spelt "you" wrong, "guys" wrong, "yo-yo" wrong, and your grammar is appalling.


----------



## shelley (Dec 14, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> > Wow, you picked only what you did and shoved everything else in the 'other' category.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Self-centered much?
Common sense would say this should be an open-ended question.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 14, 2008)

I play a lot of video games (tetris, minesweeper, battlefield 2, and settlers 3 are my big timesinks right now)

Besides that, I play guitar (badly) keyboard (badly) and trombone (somewhat unbadly, though I haven't practiced much). That's pretty much it, I guess.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > die/dice: singular
> ...





....u know what? just forget whatever i said


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> What I meant was: imagine a game where the rule was "sit down". If you were to sit down you would be playing a skill game, even by your definition, right?



Yeah, but it's a very shallow game, and thus not interesting enough to spend time on once you can consistently finish it. It's like the game "solve a Rubik's cube" - although it takes skill, there's not enough in the game to keep people playing once they can solve the cube. So you have to start timing your solves (or counting moves) if you want to improve past the point where you can get the best possible score every time (that is, a solve, which is way too easy). Besides, I don't play *every* skill game, nobody would have the time for that


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2008)

TETRIS


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 14, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> TETRIS



You're slacking off. My high score still isn't beat.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 14, 2008)

I wrestle. Nothing else really.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 14, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> check out my youtube channel


a heads up, your missing the "l" in "daniel" on your youtube link.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Dec 15, 2008)

I swim year round, sometimes more than 7 miles in one day. If there are any other swimmers who want to talk swimming you can pm me.


----------



## cardmagic12345 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cardistry
Look at Decknique.net

and PenSpinning
Look at upsb.info


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 15, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > TETRIS
> ...


I'll beat you eventually, try beating my scored on hi-games.net


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

Every one thats in to minesweeper check this out its the trailer for the movie: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1770138 
(also the only thing besides cubing i do is basketball/sk8ing/WoW)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 15, 2008)

Ellis said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > check out my youtube channel
> ...




lol for that


----------



## jcuber (Dec 16, 2008)

WHOA!!!

There are things to do in life OTHER THAN CUBING? My understanding of the world as I thought I knew it just got shattered!


----------



## shelley (Dec 16, 2008)

Perhaps, but the poll seems to indicate there are really only five things to do besides cubing. The others aren't significant enough to warrant a mention.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 16, 2008)

Taekwon-Do, Skateboarding, Drums.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 17, 2008)

Skateboarding, MMA, Juggling, Extreme Parenting


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm into Poker, mainly Texas Hold'em and Omaha heads up games.
I also love juggling and unicycling. 

None of which are options on this grammatically incorrect poll.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 17, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I'm into Poker, mainly Texas Hold'em and Omaha heads up games.
> I also love juggling and unicycling.
> 
> None of which are options on this grammatically incorrect poll.



Just mark the 'others' option. Everyone else did.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2008)

> skill games


You mean like ball in cup, right?


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 17, 2008)

I chose others because I fit into a "I do absolutely nothing and never solve any cubes, either" section


----------



## shelley (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> > skill games
> 
> 
> You mean like ball in cup, right?



Ball in cup FTW!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2008)

stepmania, penspinning, robotics (buildings programming etc), photography, competitive eating (my record isn't that good....like 60 waffles in 20 minutes) origami, snowboarding, lock breaking, and my personal favorite...sleeping (I did 3 days straight just sleeping after 4 days staying up completely)


----------



## Odin (Dec 17, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Skateboarding, MMA, Juggling, Extreme Parenting



Whats MMA?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2008)

Odin said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Skateboarding, MMA, Juggling, Extreme Parenting
> ...



mixed martial arts? I used to do that but I broke my leg and never did it again


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 17, 2008)

Odin said:


> Whats MMA?


Here... http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=MMA 



waffle=ijm said:


> mixed martial arts? I used to do that but I broke my leg and never did it again


Sorry to hear that 

Actually I hardly fight any more now things have improved at work  

It's an important life skill and will come in handy when my kids have honed their special moves


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2008)

Woot yeaz spellingz and grammarz is fully sick best thing!

That didn't make sense.


UMM..

Tennis, Texas Hold'em, Mountain Biking, Fish keeping, Reading, and of courdse ,cubing.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 17, 2008)

I picked up card collecting and magic not too long ago.

I tried the Invisible Deck on my parents. I failed about three times but when I got the hang of it they were totally flabbergasted!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll just list games I play: Unreal Tournament, Starcraft: Brood War, F.E.A.R. Combat, Cabal Online, Gears of War, and...Tetris?


----------



## LarsN (Dec 18, 2008)

I write short stories (fantasy/humor), read a lot (PTerry), love old adventure games (Leisure suit Larry, Sam and Max, Space quest, Indiana Jones and Pokemon for GB), warhammer board games (Blood Bowl) and embroidery (that one is hard to explain)


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 22, 2008)

besides cubing I just started playing chess, do C, C++ programming (computer and PSP), and I am going to start playing shogi (japanese chess) sometime this christmas break.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2009)

Am I the first/only one that has people skillz?

I am also a good storywriter. (fictional autobiographic)

And I know enough about programming/computers to make my boss sign my paycheck every month


----------



## Bryan (Jan 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Am I the first/only one that has people skillz?
> 
> I am also a good storywriter. (fictional autobiographic)



Wait, doesn't that mean you lie about yourself? So we should trust nothing you say!


----------



## jenni (Jan 1, 2009)

I play the saxophone, I like counter-strike but get annoyed with it too easily coz I'm not that good and "rage quit" alot lol. I enjoy playing darts every so often (but I'm not that great).

I quite like cooking and am told I'm a very good cook. I quite like word games which I think I'm reasonable at. I also like playing draughts and snooker/pool (but I'm not that great at them lol).


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Am I the first/only one that has people skillz?


I GOT PEOPLE SKILLS DAMMIT!!!

Erm... no, I guess I don't


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm hardcore into wrestling.
Wrestling and cubing totally go together.

And I love Gears Of War, its one of the best games ever 
(Gears 2 is for noobs (smoke grenades that completely knock people down))


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 4, 2009)

GaroMaster1337 said:


> I'm hardcore into wrestling.
> Wrestling and cubing totally go together.



Whoa, I'm not the only cuber who wrestles :O .


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 4, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Whoa, I'm not the only cuber who wrestles :O .


Yay, for cubing wrestlers!


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 4, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I'm into Poker, mainly Texas Hold'em and Omaha heads up games.
> I also love juggling and unicycling. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odin (Jan 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Am I the first/only one that has people skillz?
> 
> I am also a good storywriter. (fictional autobiographic)



Wait, A fictional autobiogarhpy.... that takes skillz. well i bet your books are better then the "great" harry potter books i hate those books so much (the movies are good!)


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 4, 2009)

I like Yo-Yo's, spin tops, Kendama and Diabolos. I do admit that I am not the greatest, but that is not what is important. Enjoying them is.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 4, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> I like Yo-Yo's, spin tops, Kendama and Diabolos. I do admit that I am not the greatest, but that is not what is important. Enjoying them is.




yeah~

spintop players are really rare....


----------



## Adam Ryan (Jan 18, 2009)

i play minesweeper and also skateboard


----------



## Boz (Jan 18, 2009)

GaroMaster1337 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, I'm not the only cuber who wrestles :O .
> ...



does BJJ count
This thread is pretty funny, because it turns out that heaps of people have the same assorted interests as me, I cube, skate (10 years now), practice MMA, i used to do pen tricks at school (because i was bored), minesweeper, and play a lot of chess (not sure of rating but estimate around 1800 fide)


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 18, 2009)

All of them ...


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 18, 2009)

Anything really,I need more thou


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2009)

i like yoyo, astrojax, memorising things, writing, computer games and languages.


----------



## YYD20 (Jan 18, 2009)

i yo-yo, diabolo, and play volleyball


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 19, 2009)

I play speed violin, which means getting highest notes per second as I possibly can. I've reached can average around 14-15 but can max out at 16-17.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> I play speed violin, which means getting highest notes per second as I possibly can. I've reached can average around 14-15 but can max out at 16-17.



i play a violin, but i just have never heard of it...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i like yoyo, astrojax, memorising things, writing, computer games and languages.



OOOO! astrojax! i saw a video on utube and it's just astonishing as yoyos



P.S. can you do suicide 1.5? im still learning that trick, but i always caught it on either left hand or right hand only


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 19, 2009)

FOOTBALL! (The real one)


----------



## Kieran (Jan 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > "skill games". Could you please give me an example of a "game" that does not require "skill"? Technically even sitting down requires skills.
> ...



That was the upmost, stupidest comment I have ever read. "So for example games that anyone can beat with enough time input are not skill games to me". *Idiot*. Everything, and I mean absolutely everything takes time input. The only exception to the rule, that everything that anyone is amazingly good at, is through a lot of time input, is savants. Other than that, everything takes huge time-input? 

This entire thread was fun to read. Dene(y), why do you constantly try and improve other peoples' grammar? Last time I checked, we were on a Rubik's Cube forum, not an English 101 lecture.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 19, 2009)

> i play a violin, but i just have never heard of it...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwvJuG-2-DY&feature=channel_page

It's not supposed to be terribly serious, but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 19, 2009)

I like Maths & Physics.
and I just found out that I can type 100+ wpm.

And I like Minesweeper, but I am slow...

Moreover, I play the piano + I do karate (Shotokan) + table tennis. 

Furthermore, I like to play basketball (just for fun with friends), which is nice as I am 1.93 meters tall


----------



## CorsonRoach (Jan 19, 2009)

I like sports lol, I play major midget hockey, and play soccer too. I also like to play table tennis and Drums.


----------



## Micael (Jan 19, 2009)

Triathlon.


----------



## h5n1 (Jan 19, 2009)

I like to juggle rubik's cubes in Mills mess pattern while solving - blindfolded or behind the back !


----------



## tim (Jan 19, 2009)

h5n1 said:


> I like to juggle rubik's cubes in Mills mess pattern while solving - blindfolded or behind the back !



Do you have 3 arms?


----------



## YYD20 (Jan 19, 2009)

OOOO! astrojax! i saw a video on utube and it's just astonishing as yoyos



P.S. can you do suicide 1.5? im still learning that trick, but i always caught it on either left hand or right hand only [/QUOTE]

I can yay!


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 21, 2009)

Skateboarding and i'd like to learn how to juggle.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

I read some weird things in this topic


> And I like Minesweeper, but I am slow...


It doesn't really matter how fast you run. Once you have stept on one being slow is actually a very good thing


> P.S. can you do suicide 1.5


If you do it right, you only need 1 attempt. 1.5 is just showing off


> Do you have 3 arms?


Maybe he is juggling behind his back as well?


> FOOTBALL! (The real one)


Do you mean the one where they touch the ball with their feet?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 21, 2009)

It's Levi, Arnaud. you should know he's talking about the sport that fits its own name.


----------



## Pyro-Dude (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been doing parkour for a few years, and I used to skateboard.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> It's Levi, Arnaud. you should know he's talking about the sport that fits its own name.



I have no idea what you mean by this. Could you explain?


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 22, 2009)

I play some tennis, play guitar, can draw pretty well, used to be amazing at origami and yo-yos, and I can do just about anything with cards/poker chips (magic, owning in poker, throwing, and chip tricks)


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2009)

Kieran said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I guess I should respond to this. What I was talking about was games that, if you start a new game, the only way to do well is to put a huge amount of time into it - you can't get anywhere near the best possible scores from the beginning, no matter how good you are. Play an RPG/MMORPG to see what I mean: no matter HOW good you are at the game, it will take you hours to reach a high enough level that you stand any chance at all of beating a difficult boss or player, or completing a difficult quest. In these types of games it is more important to invest a lot of time into your saved file (your character) than to just be good at the game.

On the other hand, a "skill game" for me is a game that you can pick up and, even if there is no saved data, it is possible to do extremely well from the beginning if you are good at the game. Of course you have to put in time input to get the skill, but you don't have to put a lot of time into that particular file. A really good example of this is, well, the Rubik's Cube. I can pick up any Rubik's Cube and, assuming it turns well enough, solve it in under 20 seconds. I don't need to spend hours playing with that particular cube; my skill is enough to get a good result.

So, the difference is, although getting good results in both types of games requires time input (as it should), in a skill game an experienced player can just sit down and get a good result, whereas in the other type of game even an experienced player will have to put a lot of time into theirr saved file before the game will *let* them get a good result.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > It's Levi, Arnaud. you should know he's talking about the sport that fits its own name.
> ...



The football as in the one where the dutch didn't win Euro 08, mwaha. I wish they did


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 11, 2010)

What is kendama


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 11, 2010)

futbolll


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 11, 2010)

Maple Story - Level 51 class 2 Evan (but playing on my new Level 30 Aran)
Fiesta (Outspark) - Level 58 HighCleric
Trickster - Level 71 - HV Kick-Cat, Level 54 (AP pure) Power Bunny
Runescape - Level 121 - with 65m and Chaotic Longsword
Battle On - Level 80 - with full nemesis (accidently sold mace, then quit playing for a while !!! )
Tribal Wars (world 48) - 46k points (Rank 850 in points, 470 in O.D.)

http://guardian.battleon.com/Build30/charview.asp?temp=10904807
http://services.runescape.com/m=adventurers-log/display_player_profile.ws?searchName=reisen&submit=

Basically any online MMO thats browser or web-based,
there is a Gurplex or Reisen floating around.

If anyone is playing any, add me!


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 11, 2010)

http://queville.com/?a=profile&user=gurplex

Sadly... even this game.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 11, 2010)

I play guitar, Jet-Ski, Workout, photoshop, and edit video.
I would like to get into MMA such as, BJJ and Muay Thai. I would also like to go inti hip hop dance.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2010)

I haven't met anyone who can blow better smoke rings than me. 

A ton of instruments.


----------



## Forte (Jun 11, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> What is kendama



all the results that came up on the first page of my youtube search = look into it a tiny bit more before asking >_>


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 11, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> Maple Story - Level 51 class 2 Evan (but playing on my new Level 30 Aran)
> 
> Runescape - Level 121 - with 65m and Chaotic Longsword
> 
> ...



Added you on Runescape... What world are you in Maplestory?


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Beatboxing
American Football
In-line skate
Skateboard


----------



## shelley (Jun 11, 2010)

Did you really need to bump a 16 month old thread to ask a question Google would have easily answered for you?


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 11, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> Maple Story - Level 51 class 2 Evan (but playing on my new Level 30 Aran)
> 
> 
> Runescape - Level 121 - with 65m and Chaotic Longsword
> Battle On - Level 80 - with full nemesis (accidently sold mace, then quit playing for a while !!! )



EWww!!


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 11, 2010)

I can speedsolve rubik's cubes.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 11, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > Maple Story - Level 51 class 2 Evan (but playing on my new Level 30 Aran)
> ...



?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a spinning top like this http://www.amazon.com/Duncan-Rip-Cord-Top-SPINTOP/dp/B0009HXYDE/ref=pd_sbs_t_3 I just started playing with tops but the one i had broke and cant get another. I will trade.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2010)

*I teach old dogs new tricks.*


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 15, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> Does anyone have a spinning top like this http://www.amazon.com/Duncan-Rip-Cord-Top-SPINTOP/dp/B0009HXYDE/ref=pd_sbs_t_3 I just started playing with tops but the one i had broke and cant get another. I will trade.



Do you seriously think that a Speedsolving forum would have tops?


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> Runescape - Level 121 - with 65m and Chaotic Longsword



I used to play RS. I got tired of rs2 though. I play occasionally on an RSC private server.


----------

